# Cheap Ferts



## nickmcmechan (15 Apr 2014)

Can't remember where I got the link to this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUSH-Max-...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3a8e9abc85

But a good find anyway....especially for low tech dosing (a fivers worth would last years) and no need to buy a load and mix up yourself

Think high tech may be cheaper to buy different ferts in greater quantities, but this is a nice cheap easy one for low techers


----------



## EnderUK (15 Apr 2014)

I would be curious about buying powders off of ebay, I got some KNO3 that wasn't KNO3 that seemed cheap off of ebay. Not saying this isn't what he says it is though, I would get someone to confirm what it is before buying.


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Apr 2014)

how can someone test KNO3 (or any other salt) if it's real? (don't want to test it with sugar and see if it explodes...or maybe that's not such a bad idea)


----------



## Edvet (15 Apr 2014)

Just buy a ton and see if Homeland security comes knocking on your door


----------



## BigTom (15 Apr 2014)

I bought some two weeks ago. No way to check if it's 'real' but nothing died yet! It does look like Ribena when mixed though...


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Apr 2014)

IN CHINA??...nobody is checking...could even buy dynamite online


----------



## EnderUK (15 Apr 2014)

Stuff I got off eBay was more crystal and doesn't clump together. See the stickied thread.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stgolf (8 May 2014)

BigTom said:


> I bought some two weeks ago. No way to check if it's 'real' but nothing died yet! It does look like Ribena when mixed though...


Ate you still using the lush max mate? If so would you recommend it? As I've just bought myself some


----------



## BigTom (8 May 2014)

1stgolf said:


> Ate you still using the lush max mate? If so would you recommend it? As I've just bought myself some



I was until 2 days ago when I had to break the tank down for a move. They seemed fine up until then but I'd only been using them a couple of months in low doses.


----------



## Alastair (8 May 2014)

1stgolf said:


> Ate you still using the lush max mate? If so would you recommend it? As I've just bought myself some


I know someone who is using this mate and there tank is doing well. No signs of deficiencies at the recommended dosage 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1stgolf (8 May 2014)

Thanks Alastair that's good to know. 
I've also sent you another pm


----------



## dw1305 (8 May 2014)

Hi all,





nickmcmechan said:


> but this is a nice cheap easy one for low techers





Alastair said:


> I know someone who is using this mate and there tank is doing well


 It looks fine, and I'd be pretty sure it is the "real deal" nutrient wise. A fiver well spent. 





BigTom said:


> It does look like Ribena when mixed though...


Sounds like it maybe a re-packaged commercial liquid foliar plant feed, these usually have a dye added so that you can roughly judge how "strong" the feed is by looking at the colour of the feed solution. The nutrient analysis is pretty low, and you can tell that KNO3 is the nitrogen/potassium source (RMM 101, N = 14%, K = 39% = 1.3 :4 N:K ratio).

I'm not suggesting suggesting that the LUSH product is the same fertiliser, but as an example there is a "Sangral Water Soluble Fertiliser" available as 1:1:3 N: P: K + Mg + traces, that only contains KNO3 as a nutrient source, and has a similar nutrient break down. <http://www.william-sinclair.co.uk/files/uploads/file/Commercial/Products/Literature/Ferts_Sangral_2010.pdf> 


> A technically graded soluble fertiliser with added magnesium and chelated trace elements...........Strong red dye - visible in dilute feed.


 cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (8 May 2014)

PS. I checked the breakdown on the Lush stuff and it was pretty close to TNC Complete, so it should be fine.


----------



## 1stgolf (12 May 2014)

Well I mixed the fert with DI water Saturday and dosed Sunday after my weekly W/C I will just have to wait a few weeks and see what happens to the plants.


----------

